# Best Cure for Writerblockitis?



## Map the Dragon (Jun 13, 2011)

What's your best cure?


----------



## Black Dragon (Jun 13, 2011)

Map the Dragon said:


> What's your best cure?



In the short term, nothing helps me more than going for a walk.  Preferably a quiet walk around the neighborhood, or through a nearby park.  It clears my mind and helps me to refocus.

In the long term, outlining makes all the difference for me.  I always begin with a master outline of the overall story, and then outline each individual scene.  I work out all of the kinks in the story on the outline level first, and make sure that it all clicks.  Then, when I go to write, I know exactly what is supposed to happen in each scene.  Even if I'm not feeling inspired to write, I force myself to hammer out what I'm supposed to write.  It may not be great, but it's something that can be revised at a later stage in the process.


----------



## Chilari (Jun 14, 2011)

An assignment deadline. I always seem to do the most writing when I've got something else to do. Take Saturday for example. I was on campus, surrounded by books and articles about ancient Corinth for an assignment I handed in yesterday (20 minutes late), and I spent about 4 hours writing my novel instead of working. Then on Sunday and Monday I banned myself from writing fiction, promising I could write all I wanted after my project was submitted, and last night I just couldn't write at all.

In all seriousness, though, there are three things that get my writing juices flowing. One, as Black Dragon said, is a walk. There's a park not far from where I live and beyond that is a pedestrianised Victorian road lined with massive trees and fancy railings, and it has really nice houses along it and the city museum and some sizable green areas. If it's nice weather out, I head up there and just walk into town and back. The second thing that sometimes enables me to get back on track with writing is a shower. A long, hot, stress-free shower. I get many of my best ideas in the shower. Number three is music. Generally when I write I have a selection of music - an album or several albums by the same artist - that I associate with that novel. Listening to that music gets me in the mood for writing that novel. Part of the reason I started working on my novel on Saturday was because I was listening to a shuffled playlist of some 250 of my favourite songs, and one of the songs that came on was from the album I associate with the novel I'm writing at the moment. (On Sunday and Monday I didn't listen to that playlist any more; I put on my studying albums instead).


----------



## sashamerideth (Jun 14, 2011)

Short term things like finding something, anything, that has nothing whatsoever to do with writing or even the written word.

Long term, doing more of the short term stuff.

Sometimes I will write short stories, another project, or play with my computer until it breaks, and then fix it again.  Repeat ad infinitum.


----------



## balthore (Jun 14, 2011)

Like Chilari, music is a huge influence on my writing.  My roommate will be watching TV or something and I'll just put on my nice headphones and zone out while I write.  And my music is based on what I'm trying to write most times.  The more angst I'm trying to have, the heavier the music is.

I also seem to get some of my best ideas when I'm not even thinking about writing at all.  We will be sitting at the bar, listening to a band, and having a few adult beverages...and something will pop into my mind all of a sudden.  I'll usually end up scratching it out on a bar napkin or something like that.

And I have started outlining things more then I used to.  It has helped keep me focused on what I'm trying to do.  Also writing on other projects will sometimes kick in the creative juices when nothing else will.

Recently though, I "discarded" almost 400 pages from my original work.  I just didn't like how it flowed at all.  So now I'm brainstorming on how to recover what I've taken out, or start almost from scratch and see where things go from there.  So outlining will be paramount to what I'm doing now.


----------



## BeigePalladin (Jun 14, 2011)

I draw for a bit, generally something unrelated, but occasionally it'll end up shifting from something random to something I could fit into the writing, which i can then write, and so-on and so-forth

Or I work on my video-game, but that's mostly in the graphics stage ATM anyway, so the same theory I s'pose


----------



## Dr.Dorkness (Jun 14, 2011)

Music helps me a lot. Taking a walk too. The best I think is a combination of the two. For me that is. also watching discovery and such channelshelp me alot. Especialy the religous programs and those about ancient civilasations. 

And if I realy need my muse to work for me a glass of whiskey or a smoking a tiny bit of marijuana (which is not illegal here) will do for me. Though I rather avoid that last one.


----------



## Fnord (Jun 14, 2011)

Just write.  Anything.


----------



## Derin (Jun 14, 2011)

Chilari said:


> An assignment deadline. I always seem to do the most writing when I've got something else to do. Take Saturday for example. I was on campus, surrounded by books and articles about ancient Corinth for an assignment I handed in yesterday (20 minutes late), and I spent about 4 hours writing my novel instead of working. Then on Sunday and Monday I banned myself from writing fiction, promising I could write all I wanted after my project was submitted, and last night I just couldn't write at all.



So true. My friends call this escape velocity -- the sudden momentum you gain in your favoured creative endeavour to help you escape the need to do something you don't like for just a little longer.


----------



## Chase Simba (Jun 14, 2011)

I meditiate.  Generally, the short story or book is already there in my head, I just need to put it in order and words.  Meditation helps clear my head and lets me do just that.


----------



## CicadaGrrl (Jun 15, 2011)

Walks, music, walks and music.  If I'm working on a project I always create characters first.  Then world and plot someway afterwards.  A kick ass software for writer's block, or any kind of brainstorming is Inspiration.  It's made mac and pc and was created for schools.  You can quickly and easily create outlines and maps--I'm fond of maps and turning them into outlines, if necc.  

You need a bit of space for this one, but I love it for long term projects.  As an extension on Inspiration, I have a gigantic, six by three piece of sheet metal nailed to my office wall.  I sit there listening to music and spinning in my chair and pacing, and every time I come up with an idea, I just stick on a piece of paper and stick it up there.  Eventually, patterns begin to emerge and I have a book on my wall.  It's casual and fun.  I adore it.

I also make myself outline.  I also scene sketch.  These are quick and dirty scenes where I scribble down basic actions, dialogue, and short, omniscient emotions and thoughts.  I either use these to get me excited about scenes in the future in my book.  As tintilating tastes of where I want to go.  Or as building my characters' histories, esp. if they intersect.

And, of course, free writing is solid and traditional.


----------



## razzazzika (Jun 15, 2011)

Chilari said:


> In all seriousness, though, there are three things that get my writing juices flowing. One, as Black Dragon said, is a walk. There's a park not far from where I live and beyond that is a pedestrianised Victorian road lined with massive trees and fancy railings, and it has really nice houses along it and the city museum and some sizable green areas. If it's nice weather out, I head up there and just walk into town and back. The second thing that sometimes enables me to get back on track with writing is a shower. A long, hot, stress-free shower. I get many of my best ideas in the shower. Number three is music. Generally when I write I have a selection of music - an album or several albums by the same artist - that I associate with that novel. Listening to that music gets me in the mood for writing that novel. Part of the reason I started working on my novel on Saturday was because I was listening to a shuffled playlist of some 250 of my favourite songs, and one of the songs that came on was from the album I associate with the novel I'm writing at the moment. (On Sunday and Monday I didn't listen to that playlist any more; I put on my studying albums instead).


 
Combine all three! Go for a walk in the rain with your MP3 player! LoL! Nah, but seriously. For me it's the same sort of clear your head stuff. The best ideas come to me when I'm on a bike ride, or car ride.


----------



## Chilari (Jun 15, 2011)

Something else which helps, beside the rainy musical walks, is writing documents or whatever about what I want from the story, my thoughts on the characters and the way they interact and such like. It gets my thoughts in order and inspires me to write.


----------



## JoanofArch (Jun 16, 2011)

Someone else already said this, but long hot showers are a godsend for writer's block. There's nowhere to hide in the shower; you have to be brutally honest with yourself. I've solved so many plot-problems and character motivation issues in the shower


----------



## victoria stiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Map the Dragon said:


> What's your best cure?


 Every writer at one time or another suffers from writer’s block. It’s that painful inability to get your thoughts down on paper and it comes after all different kinds of writers.And one major key to beating it is to not let it stop you. writer’s block is not cured by taking two aspirins and going to bed. Different writers experience different creative blocks, different treatments are often advisable. way to get bogged down and overwhelmed is editing as you compose. Going back over the same sentence or paragraph time and time again will only help you to lose the train of thought that could result in a great work.


----------



## UnionJane (Aug 10, 2011)

Read a really juicy fantasy, which for me is any of the Harry Potter series. Reading takes your mind off the current road block with your work and can help refill your creative juices. Or of course reading the Mythic Scribes forum.


----------



## Argentum (Aug 11, 2011)

Most of them have already been said. Long, hot showers and walking around while listening to music are both great ways to clear the mind. Being alone helps. What I do also, is when I get a writer's block, I just stop. I give my mind a break. I watch movies or read books I like and generally just leave my book alone. Books, songs, movies, they all help in some way and from them I usually get ideas and from those ideas plots and whatnot. Sometimes the creativity of others sparks helps spark mine.


----------



## Sevvie (Aug 11, 2011)

I listen to the 16 different versions of Scarborough Fair I have through my amazing headphones(Helps almost every time!)...And I drink Crystal Light strawberry "Energy"(It has caffeine in it) flavored water.


----------



## Wings&Weird (Aug 11, 2011)

Music, doing things that I enjoy and forgetting about writing. Reading quotes also helps me, for some reason. Or writing a completely random story. 

Trying new things also seems to spark my creativity.


----------



## Theankh (Aug 11, 2011)

Reading other people's work helps - I read some Patrick Rothfuss recently and it sparked off all these ideas in my own head.

Loads of people mentioned walks! I walk about half an hour a day to and from work, which is great for thinking in, and I have a playlist on my ipod of songs that I think of as related to my book - there's one specific song that I even renamed 'Adrianna's Theme' in my library because it's exactly suited to that character.


----------



## Ark1117 (Aug 18, 2011)

The method that works best for me is to completely forget about whatever I'm working on and write gibberish off to the side that somehow quickly spirals down into XXX territory, or taking the piece I'm working on and forcefully writing it in XXX territory. Forcefully.


----------



## Kaellpae (Aug 21, 2011)

I think the best thing to get me writing, or at least shooting out ideas, is a Red Bull. I know they don't actually enhance your brain like they pretty much claim to, so it's probably a placebo effect on me. Nonetheless, it gets me shooting ideas out for writing, songs, and sometimes even youtube videos. Depending on what sort of art I want to do.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Aug 21, 2011)

I use a few things to clear a blockage...
1) I watch the History channel and Discovery. (Yeah I'm that Lame!)
2) Take a walk (I prefer the beach but thats just me)
3) Start doing shoots (if you are over 21) Spark up a BS convo with someone that you can safely debate something with Say starttrek as an example.


IF all of those fail: I call nap time and then write about my dreams... usualy I can spin them into something wacky enough for my tale.


----------



## Thistlefizz (Aug 23, 2011)

Fnord said:


> Just write.  Anything.



I've certainly used this trick.  Sometimes I will start writing about how I have writers block and just can't think of anything to write.  Sometimes I'll turn on the TV and try to transcribe the dialogue.  Sometimes I'll just write "all work and no play makes Jack a dull boy" over and over and over again.  I find that eventually my subconscious gets so bored and frustrated with what I'm doing that it finally pops up ideas for me to go off on.


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree with Fnord.  Write.  You can write down what you're going to do for the day.

1.  Go shopping
2.  Eat lunch
3.  Extinguish the Eternal Fire of the Grimlock Tribe
4.  Buy bananas
5.  Slay the serpents nesting in my kitchen

You may get ideas that way.


----------



## kefkah (Aug 24, 2011)

A muse in the form of a self perceived "adventure". Walking to the store that you always drive to, going to a new restaurant by yourself, stopping in at some odd the beaten path gas station and meeting the colorful locals. I find that the events contained within those moments provide details... kind like seeds. They get planted in my brain and want to be shared. It breaks the dam so to speak because that certain smell, that one funny laugh or sly grin writes itself and adds ink to the pen.


----------



## Torby (Aug 24, 2011)

I would go off and  indulge in one of my other interests as far from the book and computer screen as possible.


----------



## victoria stiles (Sep 1, 2011)

Some times I love to watch movies and listen music. It is good to hang out with friends. I also love reading story books and novels that time.


----------



## Author-Vic (Sep 1, 2011)

Write! Seriously open a blank wp and start putting down random words... If nothing else you will end up with a poem... BTW I have found over a period of time that it is impossible to put down totally random words (even if only to me they will have some connection) and thus I start expressing ideas.


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 9, 2011)

I find that I am most successful at getting past writer's block if I simply walk away from the assignment or creation that I am 
working on.  If I try to force something out I usually end up completely stalled.  Sometimes just to sit in a very quiet location, 
away from all distractions, I can sit and relax and just let my mind wonder.  This works best if I am outside as I live in the country.  When the weather doesn't cooperate I try secluding myself in a nice bath or I kick back on my bed and close my eyes.
As all situations of writer's block for me can be different, if the above isn't working I try turning on the radio.  I am not a classical music listener in my day to day activities, but it helps best when writing.  Music that I normally listen to distracts me too 
much or I start to sing along.  Just a little background noise sometimes helps to relax my creative spirit.


----------



## Whitefur (Sep 18, 2011)

Although I've started writing two years ago, I have yet to experience the full version of a writer's block. The only moments when I came close to it was when I had to write tedious scenes I planned 3 or 4 chapters later. "Ok, I'll finish this chappy, then I'll get on the next one and flesh out that idea". THAT isn't a good advice, especially if you keep thinking about what you're going to do. If you follow a plan and you know what you want from your story, then the forest you plan on going through suddenly turns into a swamp, and even the simple steps become tedious. At least that's how it works in my case.

The best way to counter this is to leave room for possibilities. Nothing can beat the excitement of discovering a new idea and the eagerness of implementing it into your story.

If that doesn't work, then I abandon the project I worked on and start doing other things, all while trying not to think of what I left behind. If enough days pass and my mood for writing that part returns, then I'll most likely tackle it again. It's never a good idea to write something if you feel tired and generally uninterested by it because there's a high chance you will do a not-so-good job.


----------



## RedRidingHood (Sep 18, 2011)

When I find I just can't write, I just stop writing. I go and do something else completely unrelated to what I'm writing about. I find that baking or knitting really helps. It eases me and then when I sit down at my computer, I'm able to type again. Another thing I find helpful is writing something I know is terrible. I don't like how I feel when it comes out, but I know that eventually I'll get somewhere with it.


----------



## Lord Darkstorm (Sep 18, 2011)

For me, I read writing books.  Nothing like getting an understanding of an aspect of writing I didn't already know to jar some ideas loose and give me some new ideas.


----------



## Whitefur (Sep 18, 2011)

Lord Darkstorm said:


> For me, I read writing books.  Nothing like getting an understanding of an aspect of writing I didn't already know to jar some ideas loose and give me some new ideas.



I agree with that one, but there's something else involved. The pending pen, I call it. This strange phenomenon usually occurs when you need to write chapters based on an already existing plan. The ideas are there, but the mood is quite absent. That's what I hate the most besides writer's block: leaving your writing desk for a reasonably long time ( one month and a half in my case)


----------



## Lord Darkstorm (Sep 19, 2011)

I always find that if I lack the motivation to write something, or find it slip fast as I do so, there is usually something wrong with what I am writing.  If I don't want to write it, usually know one wants to read it.  That's when I go back and look at what I'm doing to see what is wrong, and go back to figuring out how to make it work better, up to throwing the whole scene out and rethinking it.


----------



## myrddin173 (Sep 21, 2011)

I just listened to this episode of the Writing Excuses podcast.  I think they had some good things to say about ending writer's block and why it happens in the first place.


----------



## EParadise (Sep 24, 2011)

I pick up a book....fantasy of course because that's what I write... and I turn to a random page. I close my eyes and pick a word, write it down on a clean piece of paper, and then I turn to a new page and find a new word. I do this til I have 5 words. Then I force myself to connect the 5 words in some obscure way through a sentence. USUALLY this will build into more than a sentence, and sometimes into a full page. I use this to come up with new scenes, new stories, and quite frequently quirky new characters. I use to do this in my writing journal every day before I started on my "real" writing for the day. It opens up my inner muse and gives me all new ideas.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Sep 24, 2011)

I've not solved the writers block problem. I probably should start looking for a method that works for me, because I usually just wait it out... which isn't exactly productive.


----------



## Misusscarlet (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm suffering from writer's blockitis right now it sucks. Reason why I haven't been on here much. I could write about 5 pages a night while I am working my graveyard shift then bam I'm only able to squeeze out a few paragraphs. Sucks big time. I usually listen to music or try to find someplace that resembles the chapter I am trying to write right now. Like I am stuck in a chapter where I just landed on an island and am in a forest. I go find a place that has lots of plants or trees and just sit or wander around the area and daydream about what will happen in my story. Then there's the times I am way to excited about writing it that I cannot get my thoughts together to actually write it out. Great eh?


----------



## Qfantasy (Oct 10, 2011)

When I get writer's block, I take a break. When I am ready to come back to the computer, I try to figure out why I can't seem to move forward. More often than not, I've written myself into a corner and the only way out is to make cuts. It might be a single scene or action taken by one of my characters, or it might be an entire chapter just isn't working and so I remove it, save it for possible use at a later date and move on.


----------



## julienlegault (Oct 11, 2011)

When I have writer's block, a break turns into an episode of a television show, which turns into a video game, which turns into me getting tired, which turns into me doing this for three or four days. The only way to break it is to work. Work through it. I know it's the last answer you want to hear, but that's it.

In music composition, you are taught that writer's block is a trick of the mind, and it is the sign of a lack of practice. Someone who writes every day, who is used to the routine of writing, whatever they may choose to do during that routine, doesn't find themselves blocked nearly as often. The great composers who wrote everyday for their living never mentioned writer's block, and I feel the same spreads across to writing narrative as well.


----------



## CicadaGrrl (Oct 11, 2011)

Scheharazad method (and I know I killed that spelling):  I find someone who is interested in my writing.  Luckily, I have a lot.  Draft your best friend, your parents, your sibling, your writer partner, your mailman--whoever.  At the end of the writing day, call or drop by on this person.  Read aloud what you have written that day.  You get immediate emotional feedback.  Ask for a few lines of first impressions.  Most importantly, this person gets invested in you story.  At the end of the day, you know this person is waiting to know what happens next.  You HAVE to write something or they will hassle you when you try to make your excuses.  Also, I just make myself write.  I have a plan for what I should be writing that day.  Especially on first drafts, I have to write for me time that day.  I have to write the scenes and it the points I decided made this scene matter.  I wonder later if it was any good.  Writing is a job.  An important job.  How would you like it if your doctor decided he'd rather scrub the bathroom with a toothbrush rather than complete your surgery?


----------

